# New 15 Minute Long Ambient Horror Song By Forrest Wilson (Very Scary)



## 4estbest (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys its me, Forrest again! I wanted to share with you my first attempt at Ambient horror music. I looked around on youtube and could NOT find very many Ambient songs that actually scared me. So I decided to scare myself. I believe I succeedded! This song still scares me whenever I listen to it. I really hope you enjoy and Would def appreciate any feed back on my music, any subscriptions if you like it and any shares if you love it! Here it is! (drum roll please)


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool and creepy, like this one a lot. I subscribed, shared, liked....and enjoyed.


----------



## 4estbest (Nov 27, 2011)

YES! One more happy and satisfied friend to add to my list. its small but its growing!  really glad you like it and I will be sure to post any new ambient songs on this thread. much love. 4est.

oh! BTW! Just put out a new song (practically different genres! it is "Halloween Hip-Hop Horror Music: 'Creepy Music Box' a Scary Instrumental" if you are interested in some halloween horror with a rap beat behind it  I think I will open a new thread for that one... its very different sub-genres.


----------

